# How difficult is it to get a job in Australia?



## sbadawy (May 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We got our PR visa on July 2009 and have been here in Sydney since November 2009:clap2:. Since then my husband and I have been trying to find any job in IT and it seems all doors are closed. we both have more than 10 years in IT :ranger:with technical project management experience but there is no luck at all.

I don't really know what might be the reason, since nobody is saying anything. we have tried Seek, careerone, we even went to Hays IT and a couple of other recruitment agencies. The recruitment agencies said we have impressive resumes but we didn't get any jobs from them. 

some other people advised it is because of the lack of local work experience but how will we get that without actually working here!

I really don't know what to do next, can you help by sharing what do you think and how long did it take you to find work in Australia?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jinsonmc2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

*luck is needed.*

one of my friend came to sydney on the 23rd of march and on 7th april he joined in programming company. he had two interviews before he landed this job and also he had two interview pending on 8th and 9th. For IT its not highly difficult to get a job in sydney.! he got it by applyin thru seek i gues..
all the very best !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sbadawy, 

Are you getting interviews? 
If not could it be the format of your resumes? That's just a guess but I know one person who had an impressive and long resume and he wasn't getting any interviews because his resume was too long. He was told to put a summary up front and that seemed to help. 

If you do a search on this forum I think someone posted a format of a resume and that may help. 

There's no point in giving you my resume since I've not applied for any IT work here (I contract for UK companies from here when I do IT work since that's where my reputation is).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

sbadawy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our PR visa on July 2009 and have been here in Sydney since November 2009:clap2:. Since then my husband and I have been trying to find any job in IT and it seems all doors are closed. we both have more than 10 years in IT :ranger:with technical project management experience but there is no luck at all.
> 
> ...


What exactly is your expertise ??
Are you looking for Managerial position or individual contributor ??

Would be really helpful for people migrating...

Thanks
kk
PR 175


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try networking on linkedin and other sites. it has worked for a few. Other option is to take jobs in the same field but lower rank, that way you will atleast enter the company and form what I have been told, climbing up the ladder isnt that difficult, infact it is fast


----------



## Gruffalo (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi sbadawy,

I echo anj's comments about working your network, I would also advocate using LinkedIN. So many times it's not just what you know but also who you know. I'm sure you're familiar with all of the methods to get your foot in the door: Tailoring your resume based on the role; Constant contact with recruitment agents; Career fairs; Direct and speculative application to the larger employers.

You didn't indicate if you had a preference for IT in an IT environment (such as a consultancy or provider business) or IT in a service environment (where IT doesn't form part of the core business - for example the financial sector). These two different routes require very different sorts of skills: IMO, The first requires adaptability and a greater depth of technical knowledge whilst the second requires business sector knowledge with less emphasis on the technical. either way - it advocates adapting your game plan for each role.

Best of luck


----------



## sbadawy (May 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> try networking on linkedin and other sites. it has worked for a few. Other option is to take jobs in the same field but lower rank, that way you will atleast enter the company and form what I have been told, climbing up the ladder isnt that difficult, infact it is fast


Thank you all for your replies. 

This is exactly what I am doing right now, I am shooting for web developer positions whether junior or Med level or Quality tester. Money is not the issue at this moment, the important thing is to penetrate the market. I have the technical experience but my recent role was a project manager which can be a rebelling factor if the company is looking for a young junior person I think.

I even thought of getting certified, but I don't know should it be PMP for the managerial track or Microsoft technical certificates. any thoughts?


----------



## sbadawy (May 7, 2009)

I used to work for a software service provider, I ascended the company ladder from software engineer to project manager through senior software engineer and team leader positions. I handled outsourced projects for USA clients.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Hi Sbadawy,

I am a rpk's sister living in australia for the past 6 yrs. from my exp some options that I can suggest are
1.Try to look in the voluteering jobs in seek and get some volunteering reference which is easy to find and this reference is usually considered as local reference.
2. It's never easy to get a management position in aust without local manging skills & exp. So start with a simple resume and start appling for simple positions. I mean sort of starting roles using this volunteer exp ( I know it's tough to accept this )
3. Once u have started some where and u got ur first paid job then ur in the market and u can prove ur skills and talent and then move on.
THAT'S THE BEST AND EASY WAY TO GO AND IT WORKED WELL 4 ME. TA.

Best Wishes mite
rpk's sis



sbadawy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our PR visa on July 2009 and have been here in Sydney since November 2009:clap2:. Since then my husband and I have been trying to find any job in IT and it seems all doors are closed. we both have more than 10 years in IT :ranger:with technical project management experience but there is no luck at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Sbadawy,
> 
> I am a rpk's sister living in australia for the past 6 yrs. from my exp some options that I can suggest are
> 1.Try to look in the voluteering jobs in seek and get some volunteering reference which is easy to find and this reference is usually considered as local reference.
> ...


nice suggestions..thanks..


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

The point about resumes being 'too long' is a really good one to make. I have had both employment that required me to hired personnel and owned a business for a number of years. To be honest, I didn't even read the 'too long' resumes. I didn't have the time. The resumes that interested me most were those that were only a page or so long but had all relevant information in a relatively easy to read and CONCISE format.

I actually had to choose between two candidates once and gave it to the one that "gave me the most information in the least amount of space"...there was nothing else that 'split' the two...so the best resume won.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
I can ubderstand your anguish and pain.
This is what I've been writing in most of my recent posts.
If u are into DWH(Datawarehousing), you are a hot-cake in Australia.
As I write this reply now,one of my fiends has secured a job in Westpac as a DWH programmer.
This guy doesn't have any foreign experience.
For managers it is highly difficult to get a job.
I was in Sydney last month and did not get any calls for my applications as I'm not
a DWH guy.I even have loads of experience working in US,UAE and UK.
This is the reality as far I understand it.
Good luck !!! Keep trying....You will succeed...May god help u.

Regards,
Gopal Desikan



sbadawy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our PR visa on July 2009 and have been here in Sydney since November 2009:clap2:. Since then my husband and I have been trying to find any job in IT and it seems all doors are closed. we both have more than 10 years in IT :ranger:with technical project management experience but there is no luck at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

KimMii said:


> The point about resumes being 'too long' is a really good one to make. I have had both employment that required me to hired personnel and owned a business for a number of years. To be honest, I didn't even read the 'too long' resumes. I didn't have the time. The resumes that interested me most were those that were only a page or so long but had all relevant information in a relatively easy to read and CONCISE format.


I totally agree with this point. I never got any calls when I had 6 page resume. Last month, after finalizing all travel plans, revised my resume to under 3 pages.

With new resume, I was contacted by at-least 3 consultants, and one company. They were not ready to interview me. All of them just asked my travel plans and asked me to drop a mail after I land.

Short and Smart resume does make some trick for a interview slot.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> All of them just asked my travel plans and asked me to drop a mail after I land.
> 
> Short and Smart resume does make some trick for a interview slot.


Same they told me also.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

In India it's just the opposite...Longer the resume, better is the perception...

Gopal




reddy.n said:


> I totally agree with this point. I never got any calls when I had 6 page resume. Last month, after finalizing all travel plans, revised my resume to under 3 pages.
> 
> With new resume, I was contacted by at-least 3 consultants, and one company. They were not ready to interview me. All of them just asked my travel plans and asked me to drop a mail after I land.
> 
> Short and Smart resume does make some trick for a interview slot.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have move from Sydney to Melbourne to stay with my friend's relative place as I want to reduce the high rental costs in Sydney as it is cheaper to stay there as the rental cost is $300 /wk for a 3 bedroom house with proper heating and aircon ducting system and less than 10 years old house. 

I have correspond to a ex colleague of mine who came to find work in Sydney and he took about 6 months to secure an interview. 

So I think you need a lot of money to secure rental, and wait for a job etc. 

In the meantime, having friends and relative REALLY REALLy helps to ease our burden and not get into depression. There are many people fighting for rental units here too and I still need advices to secure rental but my friend didnt push me out to get out as long as I help out to garden his plants and pull out weeds. LOL !!!

So, I think one of the success critical is to find friends or relatives in Australia who can help you....it REALLY is a blessing...


----------



## zilox (Oct 13, 2010)

*hard to get a job*

Hi sbadawy,

I read your post and I know it is quite old but I am having problems to find a job as you had. I moved to Sydney in May, 2010 and have been looking for a job since July.
Until now I had only 1 interview with a recruiter. My problem is that the last 4 years I worked with C++ and now I am looking for a position in Java.
I have about 5 years of experience with Java and 3 certifications, but stop working with Java in 2005.
Do you think that it is possiblem to find a job in Java?
I receive calls from recruiters almost every week but they always say that they are going to contact their clients and if someone get interested they call me back. And of course it never happens.

Regards,

Wish you the best.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I created this thread because I was in your shoe and I have to try and try until I get a job. A friend of mine had similar experiences and he send over 6 months and 600 mails before landing up a job. 

I spoke to an IT staff who used to work closely with a recruiter he told me the dirty ways how recruitment agency work.

Basically, we read stories in this forum that people has jobs very fast and this is totally individual experience and not necessary the way masses of migrant has got jobs. So, people who pack their luggages here were shocked as jobs are easy to get for migrants and the go through depression...

65% of jobs here are through recommendation and most jobs that are advertised, the recruiter had already someone in mind but " they have to go through the motion to advertise" and basically you are there to entertain the recruiter..


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Sorry for not posting for so long.

I will write a detailed post later but in nut shell below is my experience in Oz.

I am in IT. I was able to get 2 job offers, within 45 days of my landing.
IT Market is decent here.

The key is :
- You have to be very good in your technology (e.g Java, C, Administration etc)
- make a proper resume
- Pick and apply the jobs.

This is my experience.

Best of luck
kk


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

If you are a PM there is allot of user interface so your English is super important..... There is also the case of Australian experience.... Its different for programmers etc as they are a dime a dozen and can be kept in the basement..... PM's interface with the business and needs to know the vendors and be able to interact at all levels.

Short concise CV's is the way to go.

(there are plenty of jobs in Australia for the right people in the right position)


----------



## zilox (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

It is really frustrating. I don't know if it is really possible to me to find a job in Java. I know I have the skills and capability to make a great job but, unfortunately, I don't think the recruiters will ever believe it.
I attended the best IT university in my country (at least I am a very intelligent person), worked for some gigantic multinational companies, have certifications but all the recruiters in Sydney seems to consider is my recent experience.
2005 to 2009 I worked with C++, 2009 to 2010 I had took a break in my carrier to study at NY.
Now with a PR and living in Sydney I can't find a developer job in Java. 
I am considering to move to Melbourne or maybe Brisbane but i don't know if it makes any difference.
Whatever, thank you all for the replies.

Cheers,


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Perhaps you're just and arrogant _______ ;-)


----------



## zilox (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry if I sound arrogant but in fact I am totally the opposite, I am just trying to describe my situation and maybe get some help from people leaving longer here and that maybe had the same problems.
Anyway, sorry if it sounded arrogant I am really the opposite.

Cheers,


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There are so many peopel on this forum coming in on JavaC++. Nothing wrong with that but simply the industry is not tha big in Australia compared to other countries not too sure why people are choosing Australia.

Can't see how it will be any different in any other city.


----------



## zilox (Oct 13, 2010)

Weebie, I guess the reason why people choose australia is that the visa is easier to get.
Hummm I mistyped "living" (leave) in my previous post.
Maybe in other city there are less applicants, I guess Sydney is the first option for most of the immigrants.

Cheers,


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

zilox said:


> Sorry if I sound arrogant but in fact I am totally the opposite, I am just trying to describe my situation and maybe get some help from people leaving longer here and that maybe had the same problems.
> Anyway, sorry if it sounded arrogant I am really the opposite.
> 
> Cheers,


I was only kidding - Hence the smilie..... Look, there are good times and bad times...... Australians are a funny lot. If you have the skills you WILL find the right job!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

zilox said:


> Weebie, I guess the reason why people choose australia is that the visa is easier to get.


Really? I think that there are quite a few people on this forum who would disagree with that


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

who said it is easy? Canada right now is the easiest if u r in the list.. australia visa procedure and off late all the changes have been a royal pain


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

I am glad policy are tightening up so that those who have come without a job can try to get into a job.

Someone told me that there are e are 160,000 migrants coming into Australia per year to complete for 100,000 jobs newly created jobs and out that 100,000 jobs, are meant for locals, company sponsor visa staff,etc. This has made worst a year ago when anyone who studied vocational courses can work towards a visa.

I have chatted with many locals and they are really pissed at the govt who failed to control immigration policy and resulted in an explosion of migrants coming in here...many of them told me that 10 years ago, Melbourne don't have so many migrants. 

The Australia govt went to Indian to promote vocational courses and created a loop hole for Training institutions to be a VISA churning factory churning out useless vocational courses for overseas students who cannot fit into the society. Many of these students cannot even speak proper English nor cook properly when they graduate from those courses. 

Many indian families who were sold the idea to send their kids or family members here to study in hope of getting their kids to secure a visa, sold off their farm to send their kids to study here.

In the end their kids couldn't get a job and yet they cannot go back home because it is a disgrace to their family and end up as attendants in petrol stations and taxi drivers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Joeman i dont know what to say but we are hardcore professionals here. my husband is a manager and has been working with clients from the US, UK, Germany for 8 yrs. I know people who got jobs a week post landing in australia, i know it is easier for me to say when i am not there yet but i personally feel it is how u sell urself. It might be a pain getting a job but it surprises me to read some threads saying we had problem finding a job for 6 months when i know people who managed one in a week max 15 days.

secondly, remember u too were in the waiting line one day, now tht u hv a visa u can not say u r glad the visa regulations are being tightened. i can say i am the most deserving candidate, its been 3 yrs tht i have been contributing towards assisting people, tomorrow if i get a visa i will not change and say oh now tht i hv the visa in hand, i am glad if the rules are being tightened..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

joeman said:


> I am glad policy are tightening up so that those who have come without a job can try to get into a job.


Hi Dude

Sounds like summer is already started in Melbourne !!

You have to go back few months and think what could be your feel if the visa was delayed or refused due to tightening the rules !! Obviously you are given visa due to the fact that your skill set is in demand and you will be useful to Australian Economy .....but can you recollect your memory what was the job you did 2 months back..

Immigration policy is well controlled here , it is closely monitored with country economy situation and other industrial aspects , otherwise we could not have seen many changes in numbers and policies in last 1 year. The fellow Australian who pissed of immigrant is the one who elected Julia Gillard again, Obviously she is the one who understand the importance of immigrants towards sustainable Australia 

Australia is the 4th largest growing economy and with only 0.34 % of world population , so we have looooong way to go from now, every western country ( US / UK / now Canada ) has grown on same strategy (migrants )

There is no surprise that international students are( not only Indians, but Chinese , Singaporeans , Filipino , Korean and south Americans) coming here with the dream of PR , because that is how Oz government is promoting it is education system overseas. It is a wrong observation that only Indians are taking vocational course here 

Chefs / Cooks & Kitchen Staff Jobs Wanted Melbourne | Gumtree

Check the above link and find out how many Indians out of 10 , this is mainly the list of people who is doing / done cookery course here and looking for part time job 

Finally , here everyone is migrant , only the time is different. UK people migrated 150 years back , South African started to come 50 years , now Asian 25 years back ...still unemployment rate is less 5.5 % average and our population is only 23 Million...long way to go....


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I have to disagree that jobs are easy to get because we are not painting the right picture to everyone. 

Jobs are easy if your skill set is very crucial. I know of a DBA in this forum who is skilled in Oracle within a few weeks but there are many others I know who came with a hope to land up a job and are still waiting...

What I trying to express is that the govt migration policy of letting students and other type of visas in and will make it harder for migrant who are coming in to secure a job...I move around supporting a few industries and one of them are those vocational schools and I know the rates of international students coming in and most student express their desire to stay here to work either with bridging visa or whatever they can think of...so if students at the bottom "food chain" are completing and only the crucial top skill professional are taking the job, what about the rest of the migrant coming in average skill set ? 

I got my visa a few years ago but I didnt come here until this year as I had a good job in Singapore. My job was outsource this year and I had some money and came here because some IDIOTS tell me that JOBS ARE EASY to get here...

BULL **** !!!!!

so if it is easy to get a job, what is the excuse from employers asking if you have local experiences ?

What I want to tell people is that be prepare to accept a lower position job or do a job that may not be your cup of tea. The job I am doing now is not fantastic but I am thankful I got a job but if I had a fantastic career in Singapore, I would not be coming here but because I have nothing to lose, I came and try to see if this is for me or not..

that is why I begin to advocate strongly that if you have a fantastic career back home eg in India, I know it is growing very strongly...most of my junior have progress to mid level position or manager within a few years in Bangalore and when they write to me in Facebook or personal email, I will tell directly the barriers of coming in as they may not get into the same position as they want....you know...they say thank you to me for telling the truth because there are MANY MANY agents out there promoting Australia because there is lot of money to make for every candidate they process...

BTW, there are agents also promoting courses in India in Australia for student who couldnt even read or understand english and they get paid hugh comission


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i do not understand why everyone is after India. anyway, it has been a long day for me, if i write anything else it will be considered rude not only by you but everyone who reads my comments, lemme clear my head a bit, read again and give you the real picture tomorrow.

cheers
anj


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

joeman said:


> that is why I begin to advocate strongly that if you have a fantastic career back home eg in India, I know it is growing very strongly...most of my junior have progress to mid level position or manager within a few years in Bangalore and when they write to me in Facebook or personal email, I will tell directly the barriers of coming in as they may not get into the same position as they want....you know...they say thank you to me for telling the truth because there are MANY MANY agents out there promoting Australia because there is lot of money to make for every candidate they process...


I am not in to software so it will be inappropriate to comment on this , hopefully someone who settled well here in same industry will reply for this soon

As far as Engineering industries , I would say this is not the best place in the world to work ,but at the same time not a bad place too...,opportunities are there , you have to promote yourself ... 

One of my friend who has 15 years engineering experience still waiting 9 months for right job...this is not in Australia , this is in India.....At the same time we can see the people who are able to get job in OZ sitting outside . For instance Zylink who posted 100K thread last week...so every case is different 

Many Many agents are promoting all Western countries ( not only Australia ), this is happening in almost every Asian countries ( Are we not surprised of Chinese population hear ??). For Indian students Australia is only 3rd option after US and UK, In particular,some group of people from North India is preparing Australia because of the same reason you said ( PR). I do agree it is really strange that people are coming to Australia to study hair cut and cooking !!


----------



## MRuaro (Oct 28, 2010)

*Agree and Extras*

It is quite hard to get a job. My resume has a Sydney address and phone (a friend) and even so I don't get a single job interview or offer. I haven't tried so long anyway, 3 weeks now and I am trying remotely using my friends address data to avoid relocation and extra costs. Also using a skype number to get messages. In my field of Oracle Developer with ERP e-business suite qualifications I've really believed it would be easier, since here in Brasil companies fight for these professionals profiles. One thing a person in the forum said I suspect it is absolutely true: the recruiters put AD's about openings already fullfiled just to "satisfy the rules" ... I can't find better expression for this behavior. Anyway, one of the reasons I've got a VISA was to get better rates than in my country and that's for sure I will have to wait.


----------



## fwchong (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Allow me to chip in my 2 cents worth. My job is to support the recruitment agencies CRM system and I have an insight of the dirty works of recruitment agencies.

If you skill set is critical, you will not have problem getting sponsorship or an offer to work here. 

Therefore, it is better for you to get a sponsorship to come to Australia to work than to come here alone without a job offer because the barriers to getting a job are high and it is not because there are no Jobs but the jobs are not given to you. 

Remember this COLD FACT which is the no.1 reason why many went back home or are stuck with no money in this situation.

NO JOBS --> HARD TO GET LONG TERM RENTAL, HARD TO GET CAR LOAN, HARD TO GET HAND PHONE SUBCRIPTION, HARD TO GET CREDIT CARD, NO LOANS, NOTHING !!! 

Once you accept this fact, prepare well and come here. 

You may get calls from agents but after a while, you notice that you are not getting interviews and even if you do, you are not selected for the jobs. 

Why ?

- Most jobs advertised had been allocated to someone in the company. Company have the obligation to advertise as "fair practice" and you are called in as bench markers. 

- Jobs are given to people who know the local market and experiences and hence the term "local experience" 

- Jobs are also given to people who are recommended.

Agencies called up to collect CVs and to show to client the wealth of database they have. An agent can make $30K for the right candidate. Some agency also charge a certain % of your salary when you are hired.

Agencies also do market survey for clients to find out about the skill set of candidates and market analysis and you can calls from them to access the market in other countries. 

The next barrier to the career path

1. Are you prepare to give up your cushion job and come here ?
2. Are you prepare to get a low paid job ?
3. Are you prepare to be paid on contract or casual

At the end of the day, make sure you have funds to ride out till you secure a job.


----------



## tully_bascombe (May 5, 2011)

*Recruiters Adverts are legitimate*



MRuaro said:


> It is quite hard to get a job. My resume has a Sydney address and phone (a friend) and even so I don't get a single job interview or offer. I haven't tried so long anyway, 3 weeks now and I am trying remotely using my friends address data to avoid relocation and extra costs. Also using a skype number to get messages. In my field of Oracle Developer with ERP e-business suite qualifications I've really believed it would be easier, since here in Brasil companies fight for these professionals profiles. One thing a person in the forum said I suspect it is absolutely true: the recruiters put AD's about openings already fullfiled just to "satisfy the rules" ... I can't find better expression for this behavior. Anyway, one of the reasons I've got a VISA was to get better rates than in my country and that's for sure I will have to wait.


Unfortunately I can tell you with almost complete certainty that recruiters are generally not advertising to fill 'quotas' as they have to pay for these adverts. They are not interviewing you as there is still a fair degree of discrimination still in Australia when it comes to employing professional people from outside the country - and even if that the person is here in Australia looking for their first opportunity. It is not openly discussed, but many recruiters will scan applications, disgarding based upon names rather than experience. A lot of employers first choice are people born or educated in Australia and they will often hold out until they get this type of person. Most do not seem to value overseas experience, and are fairly discriminatory against employing from overseas. They make excuses to candidates, however the truth is that the employer will only look at candidates who have Australian experience, or who have come from this culture or who can present as quite 'Anglo' or 'Australianised'. My best suggestion is to look at how your name presents on a resume and make your first name sound more "Anglo" as many people living here do. I have many more tips for people who want to succeed as I have helped others get here to Australia from all over the world. There are a few things that people need to know to stand out amongst the volume of applications and I have worked this out from being in my field and getting people across the line in a job. It is not easy, Australian's seem to think that when it comes to employment and the workforce, that we are somehow 'superior', personally I think that is completely incorrect - some of my best placements have come from other cultures and backgrounds. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

tully_bascombe said:


> Unfortunately I can tell you with almost complete certainty that recruiters are generally not advertising to fill 'quotas' as they have to pay for these adverts. They are not interviewing you as there is still a fair degree of discrimination still in Australia when it comes to employing professional people from outside the country - and even if that the person is here in Australia looking for their first opportunity. It is not openly discussed, but many recruiters will scan applications, disgarding based upon names rather than experience. A lot of employers first choice are people born or educated in Australia and they will often hold out until they get this type of person. Most do not seem to value overseas experience, and are fairly discriminatory against employing from overseas. They make excuses to candidates, however the truth is that the employer will only look at candidates who have Australian experience, or who have come from this culture or who can present as quite 'Anglo' or 'Australianised'. My best suggestion is to look at how your name presents on a resume and make your first name sound more "Anglo" as many people living here do. I have many more tips for people who want to succeed as I have helped others get here to Australia from all over the world. There are a few things that people need to know to stand out amongst the volume of applications and I have worked this out from being in my field and getting people across the line in a job. It is not easy, Australian's seem to think that when it comes to employment and the workforce, that we are somehow 'superior', personally I think that is completely incorrect - some of my best placements have come from other cultures and backgrounds. Good luck!


I think its not just about having an 'Australianized' name. Its about having a Western/English name. People from the UK and America will DEFINITELY find themselves at an advantage when applying from overseas seeking a 457 sponsorship. Other than this, I have seen quite a few Malaysians and Philippinos on this forum discussing their 457 grants. My knowledge as of this posting says these countries get special treatment.

An advice for Australian aspirants - try seeking jobs on monster.com for Singapore and Hong Kong. An international experience can go a long way in improving your chances of Australian 457. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just have the skills and when you get here......& Integrate. Quite simple actually.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Halo said:


> Just have the skills and when you get here......& Integrate. Quite simple actually.


But would integration involve changing my name???


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> But would integration involve changing my name???


Considering I have an Ananda & NavShath working for me.... I would say no.... People that change their name's need their head read. (Unless its BillyBob or Sadam)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

or Osama perhaps


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> or Osama perhaps


I am not named Osama - but Osama is a FAIRLY common Muslim name actually. On the other hand, Saddam is actually a very rare name...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I bet it won't be that popular anymore..... Kinda like calling your kid Adolf.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Halo said:


> I bet it won't be that popular anymore..... Kinda like calling your kid Adolf.


Unfortunately no. And that's because the name's popularity has religious roots. Think about it like this. If Adolf Hitler was actually called John Hitler, John wouldn't all of a sudden become unpopular since John has a VERY deep significance in Christianity: John the Baptist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now Osama doesn't really have the same stature as that of John in Christianity, but people won't be changing their religious feelings (no matter how insignificant) just because of Osama bin Laden. Now, parents might name their child Osama in their zeal, and the newly born child wouldn't know what is happening to him, and by the time he grows up - Osama would be history. So I don't really see any significant drop in the number of people named Osama, but its just my own analysis and it might be wrong.

It is just unfortunate that somebody named after a historically revered figure would commit all these attrocities. It just goes on to show that we should hate the person - not hate a name...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You are wrong about Adolf (which means proud wolf) - Its not non-existent in Germany anymore. (and has NOTHING to to with Religion, thank goodness)

Its a pity it took so long to find the ^&*%.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Halo said:


> You are wrong about Adolf (which means proud wolf) - Its not non-existent in Germany anymore. (and has NOTHING to to with Religion, thank goodness)
> 
> Its a pity it took so long to find the ^&*%.


You are saying there are people in Germany still naming their sons 'Adolf' and this naming doesn't have anything to do with religious feelings???


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No they don't...... Thank goodness..... Poor SOB would get so much stick. - It all depends on your particular Sky Pixie......


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Halo said:


> No they don't...... Thank goodness..... Poor SOB would get so much stick. - It all depends on your particular Sky Pixie......


Double dutch for me...

Hopefully one day we can sit face to face, and I can find out the definitions of all your slangs and terms, and I am sure I can tell you many surprising new things.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

SOB = Son of a B__tch 
Sky Pixie = Your Particular Deity

Anytime..... If you're in Melbourne we'll go for a izza: and give you the low down


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

tully_bascombe said:


> I have many more tips for people who want to succeed as I have helped others get here to Australia from all over the world. There are a few things that people need to know to stand out amongst the volume of applications and I have worked this out from being in my field and getting people across the line in a job. It is not easy, Australian's seem to think that when it comes to employment and the workforce, that we are somehow 'superior', personally I think that is completely incorrect - some of my best placements have come from other cultures and backgrounds. Good luck!


Are you an Immigration Agent or a Recruitment Agent? :confused2:
What ever, your post sounds quite helpful if really is the case .

Thanks.


----------



## prathy (Mar 29, 2011)

Dear Sbadawy,

Would like to hear from you on your current status as I've decided to move to Sydney with almost same career background as yours.

Regards


----------



## bino (Jan 28, 2013)

*How did you approach*

Hello reddy.n,



reddy.n said:


> I totally agree with this point. I never got any calls when I had 6 page resume. Last month, after finalizing all travel plans, revised my resume to under 3 pages.
> 
> With new resume, I was contacted by at-least 3 consultants, and one company. They were not ready to interview me. All of them just asked my travel plans and asked me to drop a mail after I land.
> 
> Short and Smart resume does make some trick for a interview slot.


Ok. You have written that you have been contacted by consultants and company. I want to know how did you apply? Online over job sites? or Through consultants in India?

-Bino


----------



## bino (Jan 28, 2013)

satpal123 said:


> Same they told me also.


Hey satpal,

How did you apply for the Jobs in aus? Is it through job sites or consultants/agents? Did you apply from India?


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Too Tough to get a job ..
I tried a lot but fails to get offer from any co
Feeling very sad now days...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Too Tough to get a job ..
> I tried a lot but fails to get offer from any co
> Feeling very sad now days...


Hi Sandeep
How long have you been trying...and if its any help- try relaxing a bit; sometimes being edgy gives out your desperation.... and that's not the kind of person an Employer looks for...they always want the ones that sound Confident...
so try things that'll help you SNAP out of the pessimism...
ALL the Best..I hope you get a job real soon...


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Too Tough to get a job ..
> I tried a lot but fails to get offer from any co
> Feeling very sad now days...


What are you doing for living. Please don't mistake me, i am just asking so that i will prepare me for the worst.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Till now nothing as I am staying with my aunt..


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Too Tough to get a job ..
> I tried a lot but fails to get offer from any co
> Feeling very sad now days...


Markets are down. No doubt about that. 
If your skill is in demand then you will get calls. 
But otherwise for skills which are in say moderate demand then be prepared for long innings.
But then it is what it is. 
Keep the faith.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Markets are down. No doubt about that.
> If your skill is in demand then you will get calls.
> But otherwise for skills which are in say moderate demand then be prepared for long innings.
> But then it is what it is.
> Keep the faith.


well friends i got confirmation from 2-3 consultant that due to state election all organization are instructed to prefer local candidates for all type of jobs..not the guys coming on PR and i hundred 100 % sure this new is really true..as i got same information from other reliable resources...so this is going to be a trouble for all who r planning to migrate in march or April...

it doesn't matter if ur skill is in demand or not when govt give instructions to companyies mean they have to follow it and i mean it...best of luck to all including me..


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rkumar1 said:


> well friends i got confirmation from 2-3 consultant that due to state election all organization are instructed to prefer local candidates for all type of jobs..not the guys coming on PR and i hundred 100 % sure this new is really true..as i got same information from other reliable resources...so this is going to be a trouble for all who r planning to migrate in march or April...
> 
> it doesn't matter if ur skill is in demand or not when govt give instructions to companyies mean they have to follow it and i mean it...best of luck to all including me..


i very much doubt these consultants? i mean AUstralia is a democratic country with a free market capitalism system and the government certainly has no legal right to instruct companies to hire citizens only and not to hire PR. Maybe what they are talking about is 457 visa holders ? and still the only thing the gov can do is limit the number of 457 visa but they can't instruct a company to not hire one as long as they followed the process and got the proper approval. however a PR holder legally has all work rights of a citizen except voting rights and it makes no sense whatsoever that the gov would ban hiring pr.

usually in election time, countries tend to limit the number of temporary worker visas, or NEW PRs (not existing ones) its the same in singapore, USA and canada, in order to reduce the numbers on paper.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

JBY said:


> i very much doubt these consultants? i mean AUstralia is a democratic country with a free market capitalism system and the government certainly has no legal right to instruct companies to hire citizens only and not to hire PR. Maybe what they are talking about is 457 visa holders ? and still the only thing the gov can do is limit the number of 457 visa but they can't instruct a company to not hire one as long as they followed the process and got the proper approval. however a PR holder legally has all work rights of a citizen except voting rights and it makes no sense whatsoever that the gov would ban hiring pr.
> 
> usually in election time, countries tend to limit the number of temporary worker visas, or NEW PRs (not existing ones) its the same in singapore, USA and canada, in order to reduce the numbers on paper.


good thought JBY..i hope u right and i am wrong..let see and let our other members can put some light on this once they reach here and lets how it goes for all...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Markets are down. No doubt about that.
> If your skill is in demand then you will get calls.
> But otherwise for skills which are in say moderate demand then be prepared for long innings.
> But then it is what it is.
> Keep the faith.



Getting call is of no use. The issue is market is down. And now for those who has came here has no option but to stand and look for job till they can


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah else has to opt for non skilled jobs too tough now days to love without money


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Have been here since 2 months and have applied to more than 150 jobs without a single interview call. I have always taken care to customize the resume and cover-letter for each of the applications. When I met a recruiter, he said for any IT position there are many locals who apply and for obvious reasons they are always given preference over someone who has come here recently. Business Analysts, asp.net and PHP developers are somewhat more in demand, but the interviews will be quite competitive according to him. Also, getting an odd job in one of the local markets is quite tough as there are many students and locals against whom you need to compete and who are normally preferred.

One advice I have for PR applicants is, don't take the decision to quit your job and move immediately after getting the PR granted, especially during that time when you are on a "high' after securing the PR. Research well about the current demand of your skill-set. Here is an extract from a head hunter Schachar (Steve) Weiser on linkedin:

"When making a decision like immigrating, people need to really do their homework. A suggestion was made to look at job boards and see how many roles are actually available your skill set (EXACTLY, not generally). Remember, "No one ever hires generally, they hire specifically".

From my experience, this is very true. If you have experience in Java, just don't search for Java jobs on seek and conclude the market is happening. Look for the additional skills they ask along with Java which they are always very particular about and try to get some work experience on those additional skills commonly asked.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> From my experience, this is very true. If you have experience in Java, just don't search for Java jobs on seek and conclude the market is happening. Look for the additional skills they ask along with Java which they are always very particular about and try to get some work experience on those additional skills commonly asked.


You are absolutly right.
This is what I have also seen.

Of all the times this was the time I chose to land. Talk about timing. :mad2::mad2::mad2:

But as I said, it is what it is. Got to face the music.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends..anybody who landed in perth and managed to find a job.. Please share the ICT job code as well..all response will be highly appricated...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

rkumar1 said:


> well friends i got confirmation from 2-3 consultant that due to state election all organization are instructed to prefer local candidates for all type of jobs..not the guys coming on PR and i hundred 100 % sure this new is really true..as i got same information from other reliable resources...so this is going to be a trouble for all who r planning to migrate in march or April...
> 
> it doesn't matter if ur skill is in demand or not when govt give instructions to companyies mean they have to follow it and i mean it...best of luck to all including me..


Yup, day before yesterday on some news channel herd this news. The immigration minister has asked employers to reduce Work visas and hire locals. Then the counter attack in support of migrants was from Labor party that there is lack of skills and the visa cut may offer hindrance to Aus growth.
They are going to make it difficult for employers to sponsor for visas and this in turn will compel employers to go for local resource.
Not a good news certainly


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Gaurav said:


> Yup, day before yesterday on some news channel herd this news. The immigration minister has asked employers to reduce Work visas and hire locals. Then the counter attack in support of migrants was from Labor party that there is lack of skills and the visa cut may offer hindrance to Aus growth.
> They are going to make it difficult for employers to sponsor for visas and this in turn will compel employers to go for local resource.
> Not a good news certainly


Ignorance. 

Do you know the difference between 457 and 189??


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Janneeyrre said:


> Ignorance.
> 
> Do you know the difference between 457 and 189??


When I was in immigration process there was no 189. I don't know and not interested in knowing the difference. This thread is about the difficulties in securing a job. The applicant will not be given any special favor for a particular visa number 457 or 189. 
I haven't mentioned about the visa subclass number, I have just mentioned about the update from a news channel.
Just want to say that overall the situation would be difficult for migrants.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Yup, day before yesterday on some news channel herd this news. The immigration minister has asked employers to reduce Work visas and hire locals. Then the counter attack in support of migrants was from Labor party that there is lack of skills and the visa cut may offer hindrance to Aus growth.
> They are going to make it difficult for employers to sponsor for visas and this in turn will compel employers to go for local resource.
> Not a good news certainly


My understanding is that the recent media coverage has been about reducing the number of people eligible for temporary work visas (specifically the 457 visa), not the PR visas such as the 189/190. (Which I think would be a bad idea personally.) Interesting article in the Australian about this: Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The government getting tight on 457 work visa and making sure that employers go through the necessary leg work to find local talent is good for permanent residents in Australia (legal migrants). 

This is good news, not bad news. The Australia government is trying to make Australia's immigration policy work by making sure that business employs citizens and legal residents first. 

Do read up on the difference between 457 and the skill migration permanent residency visas such as 189 and 190. 



Gaurav said:


> Yup, day before yesterday on some news channel herd this news. The immigration minister has asked employers to reduce Work visas and hire locals. Then the counter attack in support of migrants was from Labor party that there is lack of skills and the visa cut may offer hindrance to Aus growth.
> They are going to make it difficult for employers to sponsor for visas and this in turn will compel employers to go for local resource.
> Not a good news certainly


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> When I was in immigration process there was no 189. I don't know and not interested in knowing the difference. This thread is about the difficulties in securing a job. The applicant will not be given any special favor for a particular visa number 457 or 189.
> I haven't mentioned about the visa subclass number, I have just mentioned about the update from a news channel.
> Just want to say that overall the situation would be difficult for migrants.



Janneeyrre...if u don't mind then also update ur signature as well so others can see you details...

for sure if this is the case it would be a problem for all new migrants...


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The number of 189 and 190 visa available for Skillselect was cut from 1400 fortnightly to 950. 

I guess this is DIAC's response to the weak job market in Australia in 2013. 



ozbound12 said:


> My understanding is that the recent media coverage has been about reducing the number of people eligible for temporary work visas (specifically the 457 visa), not the PR visas such as the 189/190. (Which I think would be a bad idea personally.) Interesting article in the Australian about this: Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

civicblade said:


> The number of 189 and 190 visa available for Skillselect was cut from 1400 fortnightly to 950.
> 
> I guess this is DIAC's response to the weak job market in Australia in 2013.


Well i guess u r right as i also noticed this thing...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> Janneeyrre...if u don't mind then also update ur signature as well so others can see you details...
> 
> for sure if this is the case it would be a problem for all new migrants...


But then I'll lose my preparation H recipe. 
What do you want to know? I'm open for questions. Besides I do not like to show off


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is an official announcement on their website:

457 applications up 9.5 per cent


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> But then I'll lose my preparation H recipe.
> What do you want to know? I'm open for questions. Besides I do not like to show off


well i don' want to ask u anything and it's nothing in updating the signature to show off..i like it because people come to know about u...:ranger:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> But then I'll lose my preparation H recipe.
> What do you want to know? I'm open for questions. Besides I do not like to show off


1. Where are you currently in Aus or US?
2. Are you a PR Holder? 
3. What Skill Code you are experienced in?

Raj


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Here is an official announcement on their website:
> 
> 457 applications up 9.5 per cent


Thanks for the share !!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> 1. Where are you currently in Aus or US?
> 2. Are you a PR Holder?
> 3. What Skill Code you are experienced in?
> 
> Raj


How is that gonna help you? (Colon pee)
1. Aus
2. Sssssh. 
3. Forgot the number but developer. 

Happy??


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> 1. Where are you currently in Aus or US?
> 2. Are you a PR Holder?
> 3. What Skill Code you are experienced in?
> 
> Raj


Oh and I forgot, just like any batman movie, we are all very anticipated to learn about your visa grant. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

I really think people with some success stories should also post in this forum. 

The overall discussion is highly depressing. I was reading one linked in blog, which was even more dis discouraging. 

I really request people who have their success stories should give their inputs also.


http://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?v..._*1_*1_*1_*1_*1.gmp_41910#commentID_124231348


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

My husband got a job from India. He had 3 interviews scheduled. One reject and 1 still to happen. 1 got converted to a job.

He will be joining this March.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Freind,

I am really surprised to see that somewhere people wants only success stories, if you are in same profession and experience then it's ok or otherwise you are at risk of wrong comparison. Please dont measure your job possibilities only based on others success. I will suggest you to professionally evaluate if people with your skills are really getting jobs. You may find same job ad repeated on every website, that doesnt mean there are many jobs.
As you have reffered to discussion of professional in IT field, you can see there what are the ground realities. 

Its better to know our actual market value than others. Also there are very few post on sharing information on ground realities. Know one knows the exact number, but the post you have reffered will tell you that people from all over world are having tough time.



Stigmatic said:


> I really think people with some success stories should also post in this forum.
> 
> The overall discussion is highly depressing. I was reading one linked in blog, which was even more dis discouraging.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> Dear Freind,
> 
> I am really surprised to see that somewhere people wants only success stories, if you are in same profession and experience then it's ok or otherwise you are at risk of wrong comparison. Please dont measure your job possibilities only based on others success. I will suggest you to professionally evaluate if people with your skills are really getting jobs. You may find same job ad repeated on every website, that doesnt mean there are many jobs.
> As you have reffered to discussion of professional in IT field, you can see there what are the ground realities.
> ...


Passing judgements are we now??


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Passing judgements are we now??


It's not the passing judgments..this is fact that people facing here are trying to express to everyone..may be u r in a good job it's good for u but everyone who migrated here with skills could not be in the same condition...and people who are not in good jobs are very high in numbers..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Oh and I forgot, just like any batman movie, we are all very anticipated to learn about your visa grant. Good luck with everything.


Hahaha, well if you are a developer, how come you are experimenting with tractor and stuff? 

Anyway, yup I am calling the SA Authorities again and again everyday and IDC if they get mad at me for asking everyday..

BUt well this wait is getting annoying now..I need to free up some time for other things...And unless this arrives, it will keep me occupied in some way, glad I have so many friends here..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> How is that gonna help you? (Colon pee)
> 1. Aus
> 2. Sssssh.
> 3. Forgot the number but developer.
> ...


Yes yes definitely..  <--------- thats a colon peeeee


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> My husband got a job from India. He had 3 interviews scheduled. One reject and 1 still to happen. 1 got converted to a job.
> 
> He will be joining this March.


Congratulations..... Thats something very nice to hear on this forum.

Can you please tell us your husband`s profile (skill, exp). Also if you can please tell us, how did he managed to get those job interviews from India. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

Friends,
I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
I am an Analytics professional with good experience in Business Intelligence (MicroStrategy, SQL) and Statistical programming (SAS and SPSS). I am married and my wife is working as well.
With no luck for a month, I am thinking of resigning in the first week of April and migrate to Australia in June. I will continue to hunt as I still have around 2 and half months before moving. My wife, however, will stay back in India till I secure a job.
I would really appreciate if you advice on how wise my decision is and what should be my next plan of action. It will be of great help if you could share some contacts so that I can talk to them directly.
Thanks in advance…….
-------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job hunt: still on


----------



## josh007 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Candidates Direct*

My friend just obtained a Job and used Candidates Direct dot net

It is easy and has many OZ companies to seek.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


I got same answer when I was in India, And as I am here, I have been told that we need local experience. I will suggest you to buy skype number and inform them you will be there in week or two. If your profession is in demand, it works.

All the best.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

It doesn't look good. There is a hiring freeze period for the Australian firms due to high running costs and weak consumer spending. Australian firms plan hiring freeze: D&B survey | Business Spectator

And then there's a federal election in September making things even worse for us. Firms probably just sit tight and wait for the new government. I'd would suggest it might be better to plan your move after September. For anyone who is already in Aussie soil, let's brace it for the difficult time ahead.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes that is almost correct as what happends in Australia


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> I got same answer when I was in India, And as I am here, I have been told that we need local experience. I will suggest you to buy skype number and inform them you will be there in week or two. If your profession is in demand, it works.
> 
> All the best.


As busiaussie suggested, buy a skype number and give it a shot. It might work, I received 2 calls after that but still could not crack it. Hope for a best..


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Busiaussie and Vneat,

Thanks for your advice on using a skype number. I will surely give it a try.

Moving would be wiser option right as it will increase my chances of getting an interview?

Thanks,
Kevin

189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job: Hunt is on


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

What is a Skype number ? Is this the credits which we can purchase for cheap call abroad ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Can landed applicants throw some light on opportunities in SAP across the board in Australia ?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> It's not the passing judgments..this is fact that people facing here are trying to express to everyone..may be u r in a good job it's good for u but everyone who migrated here with skills could not be in the same condition...and people who are not in good jobs are very high in numbers..


"May be I am in a good job?" 
Where did you get that fact from??

All I'm saying is "learn to adapt and modify old styles of job hunting if it doesn't work out for you or anyone". 
They are not granting 189 visas without a reason. 
Get my drift?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Do opposite of what everyone is doing .

Dont quit job , have your wife come over in oz , and let her find the job first.

Lady luck works some times  .. did work for my partner in oz ..as well back in states
:mmph: at the risk of sounding hypocrite ... girls find job quicker than men.. just my ignorant opinion

Imagine you against 100's of blokes vs mrs. against 10 sheilas , what are the odds?

Once she gets the job rest of the family can follow. This way you have at least one income going on - either yours in India , or her if she finds a job. Will reduce the financial burden drastically. Coping with OZ expenses while doing job search might be 10x more stressful . If mrs dont find a job in a specific time frame , she can go back home , and retry later when OZ economy improves ?

Also you will be able to keep your job , that you might have worked in for many years and earned your rep. and network.

On Gumtree there are ads for girls only shared accommodating, that will reduce the initial expense as well . It will be easy for her to integrate quickly 

Just an option to think about ..if your woman is idependant & strong 
my 2 cents





Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


----------



## josh007 (Mar 11, 2013)

What a lot do not understand is the new Laws Australia is imposing plus there are higher Unemployment in Australia than the government is letting on.

DIAC state clear a crack down on 457 visas, starting 1st july, I have one link for this news if you PM me I will post it.

candidatesdirect dot net/latest-457-visa-news

They say in OZ there is 5.4% Unemployed, more like 12% they hide true figures as this Labor Government is coming into an election, just read the news reports, many Aussies cant find a job, how is Overseas going to get one? you do the sums.

reagrds

Josh


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

I really donot know how exactly is the market there.
Few of my frnds get job in less then 40 days . ( they are in sap domain)
While including me are still struggling to get a first break.
It is all about time and destiny.
I am thinking to quit IT and do some other job but that too is paining


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> I really donot know how exactly is the market there.
> Few of my frnds get job in less then 40 days . ( they are in sap domain)
> While including me are still struggling to get a first break.
> It is all about time and destiny.
> I am thinking to quit IT and do some other job but that too is paining


Are you landed ?
Any particular experience that you can share from your friends who got job in SAP ?


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Kevin
Could you not do like this:
1) apply for long leave (Say 5 months) in your current company in India
2) go to Aus, secure a job there
3) return back to India and resign your job in India.
Ofcorz, there is a constraint on how much time you will be allowed to join in a job in Aus once you are offered the position.
This idea just popped out - but not sure whether this is feasible. 



Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

yes they were having exp in SAP ABAP and other sap tech,
\yes i am in aus


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> yes they were having exp in SAP ABAP and other sap tech,
> \yes i am in aus


Well thanks for the info !! A nice one to tug into my pocket 
Me and my wife are SAP consultants as well and we would be moving later or early next year.
Is it possible if you can PM me your friends email ? Probably it would be better to get in touch with them.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

josh007 said:


> What a lot do not understand is the new Laws Australia is imposing plus there are higher Unemployment in Australia than the government is letting on.
> 
> DIAC state clear a crack down on 457 visas, starting 1st july, I have one link for this news if you PM me I will post it.
> 
> ...


You have got perfect observation mate. My friends were discussing the same thing. As if you are coming here without child you cannot register to centerlink till you complete 2 years here. So there is no data for your unemployment except by the way of your TFIN number. But it is very difficult to carryout exact details of unemployment details from TFIN.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

expa2020a said:


> Imagine you against 100's of blokes vs mrs. against 10 sheilas , what are the odds?


That's kind of condescending - calling a woman a sheila.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Well thanks for the info !! A nice one to tug into my pocket
> Me and my wife are SAP consultants as well and we would be moving later or early next year.
> Is it possible if you can PM me your friends email ? Probably it would be better to get in touch with them.


My wife is in SAP as well  but she is not the main applicant here..

Where are you moving? June/July for us, mostly Sydney but if some offer pops for me then willing to go anywhere in Aus


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> My wife is in SAP as well  but she is not the main applicant here..
> 
> Where are you moving? June/July for us, mostly Sydney but if some offer pops for me then willing to go anywhere in Aus


Targeting Melbourne. Brisbane might be second. Work options would be determinant. 
May move in Jan next year.


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

k.emper said:


> Hi Kevin
> Could you not do like this:
> 1) apply for long leave (Say 5 months) in your current company in India
> 2) go to Aus, secure a job there
> ...


Good idea, however, it is not practical.
First of all, no company with give 5 months break. If they do and I am lucky enough to find a job in Australia. The Australian company will ask for the reliving letter from my current company.
If they hire me without the letter, they will not give me 2 months break so that I can come back to India, resign and serve my notice


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> I really donot know how exactly is the market there.
> Few of my frnds get job in less then 40 days . ( they are in sap domain)
> While including me are still struggling to get a first break.
> It is all about time and destiny.
> I am thinking to quit IT and do some other job but that too is paining


thats so true sandeep.... It has got a lot to do with luck .... how long have you been looking for the job?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

stromgal if you are in oz kindly explain what sheila means to you ?

I was told by locals that shiela was equivalent of bloke for a girl.




stormgal said:


> That's kind of condescending - calling a woman a sheila.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Kindly investigate more on reliving letter .. may be I would check with people in your industry who have been here for a while and switched jobs .

I believe that reliving letter is not a pre-requisite to join an Australian company.At least my partner and me did not need one .




Kevin_ind said:


> The Australian company will ask for the reliving letter from my current company.
> If they hire me without the letter, they will not give me 2 months break so that I can come back to India, resign and serve my notice


Once you get a job do you really need to go back in person to resign ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> That's kind of condescending - calling a woman a sheila.


It's not a derogatory term in Australian English. Although it's rather dated and really only used by older generations of Australians.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

k.emper said:


> Hi Kevin
> Could you not do like this:
> 1) apply for long leave (Say 5 months) in your current company in India
> 2) go to Aus, secure a job there
> ...



Might not be a good idea considering the fact that some Australian companies do a reference check with previous employer before offering a position. Normally they ask for previous manager's number while applying for the job or later. In most of the large Indian IT companies, at least the service based ones, the notice period is between 2 and 3 months. It really depends if your HR is ready to release you immediately if you go back and resign. I have seen cases where the reporting manager was ready to let the employer go, but the HR folks would refuse citing the company policy.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 450- 500 pound or doller ...in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Might not be a good idea considering the fact that some Australian companies do a reference check with previous employer before offering a position. Normally they ask for previous manager's number while applying for the job or later. In most of the large Indian IT companies, at least the service based ones, the notice period is between 2 and 3 months. It really depends if your HR is ready to release you immediately if you go back and resign. I have seen cases where the reporting manager was ready to let the employer go, but the HR folks would refuse citing the company policy.


Hi friend,

I am here for quite few time with MNC IT Companies and I have not seen anyone asking for previous boss phone number. Yes, they ask for references with phone details, where Aussie references are preferred. Asking for previous boss's number is practice in India. If you are in India and you have been offered a job then you might require to submit your visa grant letter with passport copy.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Passing judgements are we now??


Its like, those who have job are not ready to accept that market is really bad, and those who are in their native country and ready to migrate dont want to listen bad news. I am not passing the judgement based on my expereince but based on the vast connection of professionals, I created through web, through different groups. These numbers are in some hundreds and all are highly qualified in their home country and struggling hard here.
Its not that I am not getting call. I am getting calls for opening for best in the industry copmanies. Only thing is atleast 4 to 5 consultants are calling for same opening. Every consultant is interested in what other consultants are having with them in their client list. 

I know poeple who are having jobs before coming here, bit those are with 457 visa and hope you are smart enough to understand the difference between this visa and other visa.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

expa2020a said:


> stromgal if you are in oz kindly explain what sheila means to you ?
> 
> I was told by locals that shiela was equivalent of bloke for a girl.



I read it from either Frommer's Australia or some other travel book - I don't remember.

In any case, I still think Sheila is derogatory. I see it as calling a woman, "broad" - which is not very nice here in the states. Of course if someone called me that in oz, I would just ignore it but wouldn't think very nicely of the person.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I read it from either Frommer's Australia or some other travel book - I don't remember.
> 
> In any case, I still think Sheila is derogatory. I see it as calling a woman, "broad" - which is not very nice here in the states. Of course if someone called me that in oz, I would just ignore it but wouldn't think very nicely of the person.


It does not have the same connotation. But both terms are quite dated IMO.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

ozbound12 said:


> It does not have the same connotation. But both terms are quite dated IMO.


Yes, I haven't heard the term Sheila used to describe a woman for...well FOREVER


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

"Sheila is also a colloquial term for a girl or woman in Australia and New Zealand."

Source: Sheila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-Jayanthi


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Kevin_ind said:


> Friends,
> I need your help in making some crucial decision on resigning my current job in India and migrating to Australia.
> It has been little over a month that I have received my Grant and have been hunting for job since then without any success.
> I did get couple of calls from consultants, to be precise 2 . However, they were not converted to interviews as they said the employer found someone who is already in Sydney. I also got about a dozen email replies from consultants and employers stating that they are not considering my application as I am not in Australia.
> ...


I am in the same situation.
So confused... 

As of now I am looking for onsite/internal transfer from my present employer.
My husband gonna resign and move to OZ first.
Once he finds a job or once I get transfer, we will join him. 
Till then I'll continue my job here.
Don't know what is going to happen...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I am in the same situation.
> So confused...
> 
> As of now I am looking for onsite/internal transfer from my present employer.
> ...


Most of us are in the same situation..Im planing to leave in Aug'13 to Melbourne. Its close to 2 months from the day I got my grant but nothing really successful...But looking at the job market I feel there should be some thing which I shd break through ....

all the best guys!!!

cheers kark


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


No idea about citizenship but I doubt if he can physically go to Sydney and work. Perhaps he can do something like work from home or work from Perth office of the employer.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


As far as I know, it's moral obligation only.
He can write his situation to WA Government and move ahead.
I read this in another forum.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


my question is on the visa grant is there a restriction on the visa that we can only move on the state which nominated us? or still have the right to work but the concern is on the granting of citizenship because of our pledge?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> As far as I know, it's moral obligation only.
> He can write his situation to WA Government and move ahead.
> I read this in another forum.


It's a moral obligation but the state is not likely to release someone of their two-year residence obligation after only having looked for a job for a month.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> No idea about citizenship but I doubt if he can physically go to Sydney and work. Perhaps he can do something like work from home or work from Perth office of the employer.


I think this will be considered as illegal. Also, if your employer will check your Work / PR status and they come to find out that you are not allowed to work out of WA ( I believe this must have been mentioned in your Visa), this might create problem. So i suggest don`t take such steps and fall into thi sloop, you might loose your visa, may be deported or even banned for AUS in future. Don`t take this chance.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It's a moral obligation but the state is not likely to release someone of their two-year residence obligation after only having looked for a job for a month.


Yes I agree. He should have spent quite some time to find an opportunity.

I heard SA released some people who failed to find a job within the state for quite a long time.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> "Sheila is also a colloquial term for a girl or woman in Australia and New Zealand."
> 
> Source: Sheila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -Jayanthi


Yes, but it is almost never used here, except by older generations and even then very rarely.

My thinking is that if the term "sheila" offends you, Australia might not be the country for you - Aussies say all kinds of things that in other countries (particularly the US) would be considered highly offensive. There is no real sense of "political correctness" in the same way that it exists in the US. For example, some Aussies call Americans "seppos" - it's a kind of rhyming slang (seppo being short for septic tank, which rhymes with yank). It's also said to be in reference to the idea that Americans are full of sh**. When I first heard this, I was a bit surprised, but I don't think it's necessarily meant to be insulting.

Anyway, totally off-topic here. Back to your original programming...


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

jayprabu said:


> Yes I agree. He should have spent quite some time to find an opportunity.
> 
> I heard SA released some people who failed to find a job within the state for quite a long time.



It is usually 3 to 6 months based on your genuine search. If you could not secure a job, you can write to WA Immigration and they will let you go. You need to provide the rejection emails/letters and the new offer from Sydney. I am sharing based on my friend's experience in SA.

Never ever try to beat the system. Just a friendly advise..


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

bharanis said:


> It is usually 3 to 6 months based on your genuine search. If you could not secure a job, you can write to WA Immigration and they will let you go. You need to provide the rejection emails/letters and the new offer from Sydney. I am sharing based on my friend's experience in SA.
> 
> Never ever try to beat the system. Just a friendly advise..


I am not going to do anything like that 

In fact, I must be loyal to the state which provided me 5 points. Without that I wouldn't have got my PR by this time. This is just my opinion.


----------



## z0ltanz0ltan (Jul 1, 2012)

Halo said:


> SOB = Son of a B__tch
> Sky Pixie = Your Particular Deity
> 
> Anytime..... If you're in Melbourne we'll go for a izza: and give you the low down


Bejasus, I might take you up on the offer just for the humor, mate!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm noticing jobs in SEEK and getting lesser and lesser.
We were expecting for it to peak up specially approaching July.

What's happening?


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

soeid said:


> I'm noticing jobs in SEEK and getting lesser and lesser. We were expecting for it to peak up specially approaching July. What's happening?


Hope what you meant is in your field?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, the job market dries up early May and goes really slow towards the end of June. Come July, the schools are off. Mid July it starts to pick up and goes to its peak by August. Remains good till October adn then starts slowing down again becasue of Christmas starting November


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

chennaiguy said:


> Hope what you meant is in your field?


In IT. I kept on seeing the same advertised jobs only with different recruitment agencies


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, many people advertise to get cvs to be kept in pool so they can call you the moment thy gt any contract job.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

soeid said:


> In IT. I kept on seeing the same advertised jobs only with different recruitment agencies


Correct, companies open use multiple agencies............ 

PS If they were not IT recruiters they would probably be selling cars with dodgy brakes.


----------



## visakhi (Apr 17, 2014)

hi everybdy... m in melbourne... m indian qualified teacher but here band 8 is required to get teaching registeration which i couldnt attain... kindlyguide me to which kind of jobs i can apply nd how to apply??? pls help


----------



## abhishekgera (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Sbadawy,

I am sailing on the same boat now. It simply is immaterial how good your resume looks, you ought to have local experience. It will be of help if you could suggest what strategy did you use to penetrate into Aus job market.....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

abhishekgera said:


> Hi Sbadawy,
> 
> I am sailing on the same boat now. It simply is immaterial how good your resume looks, you ought to have local experience. It will be of help if you could suggest what strategy did you use to penetrate into Aus job market.....


Go in cheap/free to get a good company against your name..... Make sure you work your LinkedIn profile, don't be arrogant and work hard...... The rest will follow.

Remember, we are foreigners and need to *assimilate*.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

for fresher PRs don't depend on Agencies they won't help you but waste your time .... be careful


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

visakhi said:


> hi everybdy... m in melbourne... m indian qualified teacher but here band 8 is required to get teaching registeration which i couldnt attain... kindlyguide me to which kind of jobs i can apply nd how to apply??? pls help


Why don't you try teaching tuition classes? With your own marketing efforts, am sure you can make ends meet with what you earn!! I have also read about a family migrating to OZ and the husband started taking private tutions and in university!

All the very best!!


----------



## dillymai (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi,
Just wondering if anybody had any idea as to how hard it is to find work as a piano tutor, private lessons. Perhaps a music school or so. And if there are any particular certifications required to teach the piano in Australia.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Why don't you try teaching tuition classes? With your own marketing efforts, am sure you can make ends meet with what you earn!! I have also read about a family migrating to OZ and the husband started taking private tutions and in university!
> 
> All the very best!!


Good Advice !!


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

What about Accountants??


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

Could someone elaborate the job marker situation currently in Aus..


----------



## piusford (May 14, 2015)

tully_bascombe said:


> Unfortunately I can tell you with almost complete certainty that recruiters are generally not advertising to fill 'quotas' as they have to pay for these adverts. They are not interviewing you as there is still a fair degree of discrimination still in Australia when it comes to employing professional people from outside the country - and even if that the person is here in Australia looking for their first opportunity. It is not openly discussed, but many recruiters will scan applications, disgarding based upon names rather than experience. A lot of employers first choice are people born or educated in Australia and they will often hold out until they get this type of person. Most do not seem to value overseas experience, and are fairly discriminatory against employing from overseas. They make excuses to candidates, however the truth is that the employer will only look at candidates who have Australian experience, or who have come from this culture or who can present as quite 'Anglo' or 'Australianised'. My best suggestion is to look at how your name presents on a resume and make your first name sound more "Anglo" as many people living here do. I have many more tips for people who want to succeed as I have helped others get here to Australia from all over the world. There are a few things that people need to know to stand out amongst the volume of applications and I have worked this out from being in my field and getting people across the line in a job. It is not easy, Australian's seem to think that when it comes to employment and the workforce, that we are somehow 'superior', personally I think that is completely incorrect - some of my best placements have come from other cultures and backgrounds. Good luck!


Good evening, seniors. I am a Medical Laboratory Scientist from Nigeria, planning of moving to Australian next year. How is the job outlook for this profession in Australia?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

piusford said:


> Good evening, seniors. I am a Medical Laboratory Scientist from Nigeria, planning of moving to Australian next year. How is the job outlook for this profession in Australia?


Hi, have you done your assessment with aims? If so, guess you are preparing for the exams.


----------



## piusford (May 14, 2015)

oknee said:


> Hi, have you done your assessment with aims? If so, guess you are preparing for the exams.


Not yet, bro. How is your preparation for the professionals?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

piusford said:


> Not yet, bro. How is your preparation for the professionals?


Cool, taking the exam in march. Where in nigeria are you?


----------



## piusford (May 14, 2015)

oknee said:


> Cool, taking the exam in march. Where in nigeria are you?


Lagos and Sagamu. I work in Ogun state, live in Lagos. What of you ?


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

piusford said:


> Lagos and Sagamu. I work in Ogun state, live in Lagos. What of you ?


Live in enugu, work in awka. Why not start the assessment now so you can also take the march exam.


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

hi..
i am a civil engineer with an experiance over 15 years..how easy / difficult for me to get a suitable job in NSW? can anybody put some thoughts please


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I hope you have managed to get a job by now. I wanted to share my experience as I've seen people with bad experience posting on this forum only and not the successful ones. I arrived in Melbourne in Feb this year on a PR and after two weeks I got a contract role in Perth so I had to move to Perth temporarily. As my contract was ending I went through 3 interviews via video link from Sydney and finally got another contract role. I managed to impress the management and now I'm working as full time permanent in Sydney. I'm a DBA by the way. But I've seen many people having more experience than me still struggling to get a iob. I believe it's not only your skills and experience that matters. Your education, communication skills, honesty, presentation and above all luck is also very crucial. I saw the others resumes competing with me for this role after I got this, and I was amazed that they had more experience and skillset than me. And honestly when I came to Australia I didn't expect to land a job so soon. I was prepared to get rejected all the time, work on casual jobs while keep trying. I guess if you're coming to Australia you should also have a worst case scenario plan instead of having a dream job straight away. Best of luck!


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

*IT Infrastructure PM*

Hi All ,


First of all i would want to thank all of you for the contributions on this forum as this has really helped so many people and off course myself 

I am presently in UK working as a IT Infrastructure project manager , have background of windows administrator and desktop support.I have submitted EOI this Jan (2016) and was wondering if the people out here in this forum can highlight the job market for the PM's as I have heard its a real tough market to grab a job in this field and lot of people are doing the desktop support jobs.

Could you please shed some light and advise what all skills can be obtained in the course of time while I wait for next steps.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> 
> First of all i would want to thank all of you for the contributions on this forum as this has really helped so many people and off course myself
> ...


Hi Inderk,
It's very difficult to get the first job in Managerial cadre for a Migrant (Specially if your origins are from Non-English speaking homeland).
This does not mean you can't. Try to get a job that's second in line for an Infra manager like a Technology Consultant. I am sure they will give you opportunity to backfill an existing Infra Manager's role at some point of time in year. (Remember Aussies are big hearted and they like to enjoy long vacations). One you prove your worth in both of these roles, you may get a new role created for you (may be for some smaller site or alternative location).
You have an advantage of working as Infra PM in UK that's a big bonus.

Cheers,
gaurav


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's my story, this should shed some light on the current market.

I work for an Australian firm, completed 7 yrs couple of months back. We do not have policies for onsite etc, so had to apply for internal jobs to get a transfer.
In my current role, my grade is equivalent to a Team Lead (1 below mgrs), I've been applying for roles in the same grade for the last 3 months, not one interview.
Given my migration dates were nearing, I applied for a role which is two levels below my current level, I was in this position about 4 yrs back and I get through.
For the role, which is now offered to me there were 58 resumes received, 8 shortlisted, 5 interviews.
If I were to switch jobs in my own country I would never do it, but landing in Australia with a job was my only motive so took the offer.
So condition yourself mentally to take whatever comes your way, if you've the capability you can always climb the ladder back.


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Here's my story, this should shed some light on the current market.
> 
> I work for an Australian firm, completed 7 yrs couple of months back. We do not have policies for onsite etc, so had to apply for internal jobs to get a transfer.
> In my current role, my grade is equivalent to a Team Lead (1 below mgrs), I've been applying for roles in the same grade for the last 3 months, not one interview.
> ...


So you were able to secure a job from your home country?


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks gaurav ... 
With all the negative things that i have come across even a small ray helps boost the confidence , I do believe that Uk experience ( nearly 5 years) will make a lot of difference.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ,
We are planning to migrate in the month of April. Need some guidance regarding job oppurtunities/ course enrollments for my wife . She is having a MBA degree with Majors in finance and has done B.Com as UG . What are the possible avenues that can be explored for a decent white collared job !

Any help will be appreciated !


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all

Does anyone know how is the SAP job market in Australia. I have 5 yrs experience in SAP BI and HANA and what is the best time to land in Australia.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know how is the SAP job market in Australia. I have 5 yrs experience in SAP BI and HANA and what is the best time to land in Australia.


Hi Sreelatha,

There was another member who had posted that he got his first job in Aus within 30days. I remember he mentioned that he is from SAP background so just skim through the forum to find this post and you may PM him.

Good luck!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Sreelatha,
> 
> There was another member who had posted that he got his first job in Aus within 30days. I remember he mentioned that he is from SAP background so just skim through the forum to find this post and you may PM him.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you Krish!! I have PM a person from SAP background. Hope he will respond .


----------



## Forexample (Nov 24, 2015)

Any accountant here sharing experience of job searching in Australia? I just lodge my application for 189, and i am wondering the job market in Australia. Good luck for everyone


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> We are planning to migrate in the month of April. Need some guidance regarding job oppurtunities/ course enrollments for my wife . She is having a MBA degree with Majors in finance and has done B.Com as UG . What are the possible avenues that can be explored for a decent white collared job !
> 
> Any help will be appreciated !


Australia is one of the country where MBA hardly matters. I know quite a few guys who did MBA from prestigious Melbourne business school but still not manage to secure jobs. The competition for Accounting and finance jobs are unparallel to any other domain....enhance your finance knowledge as much you can...best of luck..


----------



## sangeetharpnp (Jan 2, 2016)

*Preparing to get a job*

Most experienced members state that preparation is key and sugest the below steps to equip ourselves. Are there any other key things we need to do to equip ourselves, before migrating, to get a job.

Networking thru Linkedin Contacts
Making a list of consultants/recruiters
Getting a good CV and CL


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

I see all IT jobs being discussed here. Was wondering what is the job market like for Public Relations professionals. My wife is in PR with 8 years of experience and have just received invitation to apply for NSW nomination this Jan.

Cheers


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bunkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see all IT jobs being discussed here. Was wondering what is the job market like for Public Relations professionals. My wife is in PR with 8 years of experience and have just received invitation to apply for NSW nomination this Jan.
> 
> Cheers


Hardly seen any immigrants in such kind of roles. But if you have outstanding comm skills and good knowledge of local culture then its relatively easy to get jobs in PR or HR....best of luck


----------

